# Ostrich chicks



## Trithor (Sep 13, 2013)

Last week there were 7, now only 4. Ostriches are particularly bad parents, they raise only about 20% of the hatchlings each season. I anticipate only two to survive, but with each season the parents become more experienced, so who knows? The male is from Tanzanian 'red' bloodlines, and become quite large in comparison to the other more feral species and hybrids around.



Uploaded with ImageShack.com

The chicks have learned to come and drink in the garden, a good thing, as their greatest mortality is at drinking spots, but at the house they are quite safe (I hope!)


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice to see them in a natural setting.. Here are some pics I took while touring a local ostrich farm. They are bred for meat..

Newly hatched:






Adults:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 13, 2013)

neat!!! the are so camouflaged in the first photo!


----------



## Dido (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice pics and interesting they are breaded here too, 
it was a run some years ago, but at the moment it gets normal


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. My 'ex' worked on an ostrich farm in South Africa a while ago, She ranted about the ostrich's mating dances!!


----------



## abax (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh my, the youngun's are so cute and fluffy. I think I might be frightened
of an adult, but the chicks are precious. The chick at the water seems to
be giving you attitude. Is he flapping his little wings?


----------



## Trithor (Sep 13, 2013)

abax said:


> Oh my, the youngun's are so cute and fluffy. I think I might be frightened
> of an adult, but the chicks are precious. The chick at the water seems to
> be giving you attitude. Is he flapping his little wings?



They are a bit like bowling balls on cocktail sticks and over balance with ease. The chick is doing what all of us do when we struggle to stay upright, wave arms furiously about to maintain a heads up orientation.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 13, 2013)

By the way, these are genuine wild birds, not feral farm birds. They are much larger ( about 30%) and way more aggressive. I was only able to get reasonably close to the chicks by sneaking around the house out of sight of mom and dad. They are never around the house until the chicks hatch, then we see them feeding through the garden (bit of a euphemism) for a couple of months, then they are gone again. Almost as if they have learnt that there is less predator pressure around the house?


----------



## John M (Sep 13, 2013)

Very cool to see these. A few years ago, there was an Ostrich farm about a quarter kilometer away from me. I used to go and park my car on the side of the road and watch them in their enclosed pasture. Very cool birds!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 13, 2013)

Amazing birds!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 13, 2013)

Birds are almost unilaterally ugly when they are babies. But ostriches along with a lot of water fowl are cute!

Thanks for sharing. I always enjoy your posts, it's really cool to see life in other parts of the world.


----------



## Clark (Sep 13, 2013)

Always loved the look these gave to briefcases and shoes/boots.
I'm a size 11 btw.


----------



## abax (Sep 14, 2013)

Ah, he's trying to stay upright. I thought maybe he saw you sneaking
around and doing what mama told him about strangers! I love your
photos and always look forward to the next one.

I don't understand about ostrich farms. Are they for conservation of the
species?


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 14, 2013)

Cool pic of those youngsters, thanks !!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (Sep 14, 2013)

abax said:


> Ah, he's trying to stay upright. I thought maybe he saw you sneaking
> around and doing what mama told him about strangers! I love your
> photos and always look forward to the next one.
> 
> ...



No, for Clark's size 11 boots. The farms do nothing for conservation, as the birds which are raised are hybrids of various subspecies. The hybrid has been bred for lower hostility and quicker maturation (and in the old days when feathers were fashionable for improved plumage) Pure subspecies are difficult to find, as most game farms have a few feral farm birds to add interest, but they are not the same. As I said earlier these are of pure Tanzanian 'Red' bloodlines and are huge by comparison. They are about 30% bigger, but are slow to mature and very aggressive (not just the males)


----------



## Trithor (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you all for your positive remarks concerning my posts. I am pleased to be able to supply a glimpse into my life in Africa


----------



## abax (Sep 15, 2013)

Are you telling me that the birds are raised to make accessories for people?


----------



## Trithor (Sep 15, 2013)

Afraid so, they are the cows of the avian world


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 15, 2013)

interesting. yes, animals will quickly find an area that has less predators and hang out as much as they can. deer comes to mind immediately in this area, as well as that woodchuck which had burrowed under one outside wall downstairs of my apartment, and then burrowed underneath the concrete foundation with lots of tunnels. I kept chasing out using various methods but it would insist on coming back (because putting up with me doing various things was easier than dealing with dogs, fox and coyotes outside). finally had to trap and 'unofficially' haul to another spot


----------



## ALToronto (Sep 17, 2013)

abax said:


> Are you telling me that the birds are raised to make accessories for people?



In North America, they're raised mostly for meat (which is lean, dark red and quite delicious). The accessories are a by-product. In Canada, there are quite a few ostrich and emu farms, but the meat never makes it to the mainstream supermarkets. Some specialty natural/organic food stores carry it, or you just have to go to the farm. We used to have a cottage near an emu farm, and for the entire 9 years we had that cottage, I don't think we bought a single beef steak or burger. We'd just stock up in November when we closed the cottage, and fill our freezer to last us till April.


----------



## Stone (Sep 17, 2013)

Baby animals! irresitible.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, like little mealy bugs.


----------



## 2Toned (Sep 17, 2013)

They're much like our local poultry, only a little larger. 

An absolute must in the garden - pest (recalcitrant children) & weed control, earth moving, demolition and are very useful for cracking our only commercial nut, the macadamia.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2013)

Send me one.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 17, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Send me one.


Ah, com'on, just one? Don't you need a pair?


----------



## abax (Sep 18, 2013)

That's a beautiful bird, but it looks large and dangerous. Does this one
disembowel threatening humans?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2013)

Here birdie!?..


----------



## Dido (Sep 18, 2013)

a friend of mine have one he tries only once per week to kill him.....:sob:


----------



## 2Toned (Sep 18, 2013)

abax said:


> That's a beautiful bird, but it looks large and dangerous. Does this one
> disembowel threatening humans?



Only recalcitrant children :evil:


----------



## couscous74 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dido said:


> Nice pics and interesting they are breaded here too,
> it was a run some years ago, but at the moment it gets normal



Yes, you Germans love the breaded meats... 

Lovely pics, Trithor. I look forward to seeing more pics of your farm.


----------



## Missgreen (Oct 2, 2013)

Aaaarh cute little babies!

I used to breed chickens for show, as well as eggs and meat (never actually made it to a show). My incubator could hold 90 chicken eggs and I hatched ducks and geese as well. If I hadn't had to move and get rid of all my stock, my dream was to get emus. I love the colour of the eggs and they apparently are a lot more easy going then rheas or ostriches. 

Thanks for sharing Thrithor!


----------



## Dido (Oct 3, 2013)

Forget Emus, I greeded them for years, but they tatse terrible. 
The Eggs are the best thing, but the birds are so stupid....


----------

